# Itemänderungen 4.0.6



## Waldman (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Anpassungen der hergestellten Epischen Items, diese sollen ja mit 4.0.6 einen Sockel erhalten.

Soweit so gut, wie ich jetzt aber auf mmo-champion gesehen habe, sind da nicht alle Items betroffen:



> Chestguard of Nature's Fury now has 321 Intellect (-20) and 221 Mastery Rating (-20). Now has a Red Socket (+10 Haste Rating socket bonus)
> Lightning Lash now has 233 Intellect (-20), 149 Spirit (-3) and 169 Haste Rating (-10). Now has a Red Socket (+10 Intellect socket bonus)
> Stormleather Sash now has 233 Intellect (-20) and 116 Mastery Rating (-20). Now has a Red Socket (+10 Intellect socket bonus)
> Twilight Scale Chestguard now has 321 Intellect (-20) and 214 Critical strike rating (-20). Now has a Red Socket (+10 Haste Rating socket bonus)
> Shifting Cloak no longer requires Skin of Shadow to be crafted.



Die Assassinenbrust und der Schurkengürtel werden hier gar nicht aufgeführt. Sind die von den Änderungen nicht betroffen?

Quelle

lg


----------



## Problembeere (7. Februar 2011)

Offenbar nicht. Gibbet kein Pewpew für Gatzis und Schurken x(


----------



## Derulu (7. Februar 2011)

Bisher sind Ledergürtel mit Agi nicht zur Sockelung vorgesehen wie es aussieht auf dem PTR


----------



## Waldman (10. Februar 2011)

> *Berufe - Patchnotes zu WoW Patch 4.0.6 (deutsch)*
> 
> Die Kräuter-, Mineralien und Fischsuche wird beim Betreten einer Arena oder eines gewerteten Schlachtfeldes nicht länger abgebrochen.
> Allen hergestellten epischen Rüstungsgegenständen, die noch keinen Sockel besaßen, wurde ein Sockel hinzugefügt.



Hat ja prima geklappt bei der Assasinenplatte und dem Schurkengürtel ... ist da was bekannt dazu?


----------



## Launethil (10. Februar 2011)

Waldman schrieb:


> Hat ja prima geklappt bei der Assasinenplatte und dem Schurkengürtel ... ist da was bekannt dazu?



Laut Ankündigung im offiziellen Forum werden bisher nicht berücksichtigte Items die Sockel offenbar erst später erhalten.

Bluepost dazu: "Dies wird gegenwärtig von uns untersucht. Wir betrachten dies nicht als Fehler per se, da sich lediglich das Implementierungsdatum verschoben hat &#8211; wir planen, dies mit einem zukünftigen Patch zu ergänzen!" (Quelle)

Der Sinn dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Zumal es im Bluepost klingt, als sei das durchaus geplant. Falls dem so sein sollte, wäre etwas klarere Kommunikation allerdings ganz nett gewesen. Aber da hat's bei 4.0.6 ja auch an anderer Stelle gehapert.


----------



## Problembeere (10. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das eine Frechheit. Die Stats dieser beiden Items sind nicht so viel besser als die der anderen gecrafteten, sodass der Sockel kompensiert wäre. Zumal ein Sockel immer flexibler macht.
Verstehe also einfach nicht, wo das Problem gewesen wäre, diese beiden Items jetzt auch zu patchen.
Ich glaube, sie finden einfach Schurken und Katzen zu op. (Schon mal bessere Witze gehört ^^)


----------



## Choral (21. Februar 2011)

Naja, leider ist auch der Jäger betroffen. Blöderweise gibt es zudem auch blaue Items per Marken als auch sonst. Loot mit Sockel. Gesockelt sind diese dann sogar besser als die epischen Items. :-(


----------



## Waldman (24. Februar 2011)

So, mit 4.1 kommen ja dann doch noch die Itemanpassungen für Lederer ... 



> *Leatherworking*
> Leatherworking: Assassin's Chestplate now gives +321 Agility, down from 341. Now gives 173 Hit Rating, down from 183. Now gives 243 Critical Strike rating, down from 253. Now has a Red Socket (Socket Bonus: +10 Agility)
> Leatherworking: Belt of Nefarious Whispers now gives +233 Agility, down from 253. Now gives 174 Hit Rating, down from 184. Now gives 134 Mastery Rating, down from 144. Now has a Red Socket (Socket Bonus: +10 Agility)
> Leatherworking: Corded Viper Belt now gives +233 Agility, down from 253. Now gives 159 Critical Strike rating, down from 169. Now gives 159 Mastery rating, down from 169. Now has a Red Socket (Socket Bonus: +10 Agility)
> Leatherworking: Dragonkiller Tunic now gives +231 Agility, down from 341. Now gives 249 Haste rating, down from 259. Now gives 163 Mastery rating, down from 173. Now has a Red Socket (Socket Bonus: +10 Agility)



Quelle


----------

